# Funny Snowboard Vid



## skitheeast (Jan 23, 2014)

pretty good but a narrower camera angle can capture other people better


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Whats with the knees together when he is inn the toe turn after the 1:20 mark...?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like he's having fun, but straight front leg is a sign that he's sitting in the back seat too much. If he needs more setback to float, tell him to dial in more setback, it's tough to ride properly with your front leg straight as an arrow!!!


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Whats with the knees together when he is inn the toe turn after the 1:20 mark...?


I was wondering the same thing. Anyway, it looks like your friend + some lessons = good snowboarder. He seems to be doing alright, just needs some tips to point him in the right direction (?). He's way better than I was at that stage ^^


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah he is pretty new to snowboarding


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

maybe new but he is having fun, and thats the point.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Whats with the knees together when he is inn the toe turn after the 1:20 mark...?


He seems to ride that way all the time. Tell him his knees should not be almost touching when riding :dizzy:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

looks like his stance is 0-0, or something close. Maybe that has something to do with the knees


----------



## Pljudson (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh i'm well aware of all his snowboarding flaws haha but he doesn't go enough for it to really matter. I was more so looking for feedback on the video


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Damn you UMG copyright claim!


----------

